# Youtubers.



## PieBald (Feb 17, 2013)

I know there has been many threads on whos got a youtube and stuff, so I am putting together a group call YouTubers,.
If you do youtube videoss like myself, feel free to join. It would be great to be able to get yourself out there with other users on this site. 
If you want to watch youtube without the ball pythons and stuff and would like to know other youtubers, feel free to join also. It would be awesome if this is successful.

THIS IS FOR FUN ONLY AND NOT ADVISERTISING ANYTHING FOR SALE, it is for youtubers who would like to be more well known.... not free advertising.


----------



## reptilezac (Feb 17, 2013)

I make vids


----------



## PieBald (Feb 17, 2013)

I know you do I have watched some of your videos.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 17, 2013)

I make videos
YouTube


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 17, 2013)

What's ur channel


----------



## PieBald (Feb 17, 2013)

mine aussieherps1


----------



## saratoga (Feb 17, 2013)

mine is youtube.com/pseudechis


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Feb 17, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## PieBald (Feb 17, 2013)

Can anyone give me a shout out?


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;MvOnGx-oZfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=MvOnGx-oZfk[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;62hj_1uHlzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62hj_1uHlzo[/video]

I got a Youtube channel mate


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 18, 2013)

OOOpppsss i thought it was a thred on home grown Potatoes


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine is rileysfishtanks but I'm mainly just doing reptile updates news not much fish stuff


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 21, 2013)

i make vids kodydog001


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 28, 2013)

Juiced2528 got a couple of feedings and old call of duty stuff but not really making videos as such


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## ReptileWatch (Nov 28, 2013)

Just started out my new youtube channel and profile 
Come check it out!
ReptileWatch - YouTube


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 28, 2013)

My account is galesgeckos I think


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Nov 28, 2013)

Jungle ovulation - YouTube
16 subs until im at 100!!! 
got 9 beautiful eggs off this girl will post the video shortly
on a side not how to i link so people can just click play not be redirected to youtube.
(just for all you lazy fellas out there)


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 29, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/user/Tahlia1958

Most of my vids are of trips I've taken on the bike but there are some snake feeding vids. I should make more of my snakes. Here's one I took ages ago of my water python taking a feed:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yme7iu20Fbo


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 1, 2013)

ReptileWatch said:


> Just started out my new youtube channel and profile
> Come check it out!
> ReptileWatch - YouTube



Love your channel 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

